# Need help. My 02 Altima is giving me so weird problems



## C2nyce05 (Nov 18, 2014)

Now I am new to this so try to bare with my explanations of my problems. 
Now the engine was replaced on my car by Nissan at 80,000 miles because of a recall. The car has been running pretty good then all the sudden I'm having problems. Now my car was giving me and issue starting so I replaced the battery with a new one and put in a used altinator. Now I would finally get it to start and I would drive it. It drives great and I'll get to where I am going and turn off the car. Then when I go to leave the car won't start. I throw on the jumper and it pops right on and drives fine. Other times car don't have a problem starting and then other days every time I turn it off I have to jump it on. It's like the car is losing power somehow. Now I have also had it where my car is running and I step on the gas and nothing happens and car won't move. It has also just turned off on its own when idling and even once when I was driving. Also my heat in the car will only work when I am driving if I'm idling it blows out cooler air. I'm not sure what's going on at this point and could really use some advice. Please help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It sounds like the charging system is not working, there is a loose or dirty battery cable connection or corroded cable, and/or you have a parasitic draw on the system (which wouldn't cause a stalling issue, but would cause the battery to run down when it's not running). Make sure the charging system warning light is working; turn the key to the "on" position and the charging system warning light should be illuminated. Check your battery cables and connections are make sure they are in good shape, with connections clean and tight. Also, make sure the serpentine belt is properly tensioned. Start the engine and the warning light should go out. Use a volt meter and check the charging voltage (1) at idle, (2) at 3000 RPM, (3) at idle with loads (headlights, heater, etc.) "on," and (4) at 3000 RPM with loads "on." Charging voltage should be 13.2-15.0 volts. If it's not within specs, then it will not be addressed, "probably" requiring a replacement alternator. Once the charging system is in order, you can check for a parasitic draw by turning all loads "off," disconnect a battery cable, and install a parasitic draw tester or an ampmeter with a 2-amp shunt between the battery cable and battery post. Anything more than 50-milliamps is considered excessive. You can also use a 12v test light in between the cable and battery post; it's not accurate, but if it lights up the test light, it will let you know you have some draw. One would then remove one fuse at a time to identify the circuit with the draw on it. Once the circuit is identified, components on that circuit can be disconnected one at a time to help locate the draw.


----------

